# What New Holland square baler?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hay guys,
If you were in the market for a used NH square baler under say $5,000, what model would you think is best? 
My main needs are a wider pickup than my Deere 336 and no kicker on the back. Hyd pickup would be a nice feature.

I want to buy a NH because there's an excellent NH baler repairman who can help me and I have been told they make an excellent square baler.

Don't want anything too far gone-field ready.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I know the 565 can get up there in price but the one I have was around that price range. It is a plane jane but bales like a champ with no problems. Well I take that back you cant bale any sticks bigger than 2 inch. Well I let a friend barrow it when his 320 went down and he dosnt clean the edges up at all and got that big stick into the knotters. There was no damage but it knocker the twine cams together and had to reset them all of 5 minutes no big deal. The 320 he has is a good baler too but its older and worn but used to make a nice bale.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

looking at a 311
Wondering how it compares to my Deere 336. 
They look similar vintage. Pickup looks only a little bigger. This one is equipped with "super sweep".


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I went from a JD336 to a NH315, the 315 is way better. (In my Opinion) A decent 315 or 320 should cost around $5,000 I don't know anything about the 311.


----------



## TNKid (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 310 that I like. I don't square bale a lot, but it does what I need at a fast enough pace. It has the super sweep pick-up and I baled third cut mixed grass and didn't miss a bit. I beleive the 311 is a step up from the 310. The 310's go around here for 2500-3000 in pretty good shape and a 311 will push your 5k mark for a well maintained one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can get a 311 in good shape with new bale skis installed for $4450. (No kicker)
Best part is the seller owns a New Holland square baler shop and has been fixing them for >20 years.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

This baler baled 10 acres for me with a 575 yesterday. He did 529 bales is 1 hour 40 minutes. Not one "bad bale" in the lot! He had a late model one. My 346 is still down.
There's a guy near me asking $5990 for a 315 near mint condition. Might go see it.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

My 311 was an excellent baler, never missed a beat. I hope my new (used demo) BC5050 works out the same, big shoes to fill.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a 311, and it NEVER missties, makes poor bales or breaks down. It is always properly maintained and kept inside. I installed a bale skii in it, so that I could take some wedges out and reduce the buildup behind them in damp straw conditions. It works great, and I have no reason to consider replacing it any time soon.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks much for the replies. Really trying to sell Deere square baler and replace it with NH311


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

if you need any help with the 311 let me know, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still trying to tweak the deal a little more in my favor. Totally out of money for equipment for this year!!!!


----------

